# mise a jour application



## rally26 (4 Novembre 2009)

bonjour , j'ai une mise a jour pour navignon mais mon iphone me dit que j'ai pas assé de place , je doit viré des photos ou video . il me reste 4go de libre , j'ai 36 mo de photos et 440 mo dans autre . comment faire ? merci


----------



## Pooki (4 Novembre 2009)

Ben effacer certaines données. Si le logiciel fait plus de 2 Go c'est normal d'avoir besoin de plus de 4Go, il faut toujours le double pour l'installation d'un logiciel.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Novembre 2009)

Tu devrais faire de la place soit depuis l'iPhone, soit depuis l'ordinateur. Depuis le Mac (ou le PC) ça sera plus simple.
Tu peux le faire temporairement, comme ça, tu ne perds rien vraiment&#8230;!


----------



## twinworld (16 Novembre 2009)

si vous avez que 36 mb de photos et 440 mb de données diverses, c'est pas ça qui prend le plus de place. Si vous voulez un conseil, il faut nous dire de quelle capacité totale est votre iphone et quelle est la répartition des autres données. Vous avez combien de données de musiques ? combien de données d'applications ? peut-être que c'est là que vous pouvez faire de la place.


----------



## michio (19 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu devrais faire de la place soit depuis l'iPhone, soit depuis l'ordinateur. Depuis le Mac (ou le PC) ça sera plus simple.
> Tu peux le faire temporairement, comme ça, tu ne perds rien vraiment!



Mon iPhone 8Go est plein comme un oeuf... je fais la manip à chaque màj Navigon : je vide toute la musique (3,7 Go) -et pour la dernière màj les photos également.
Comme j'ai créé pas mal de listes de lecture, je sais lesquelles vont ensuite sur l'iPhone.

Màj Navigon, puis réinstall de la musique et du reste.
C'est assez long (d'abord les presque 2Go de Navigon puis les presque 4 de musique...), mais ça passe...


----------



## Macuserman (20 Novembre 2009)

Ya pas moyen que tu fasses un peu de place ? Parce que c'est pas une bonne idée de l'avoir toujours plein, tu veux mettre à jour une appli, tu es obligé d'attendre le soir ou de le connecter à ton ordi !


----------



## michio (20 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ya pas moyen que tu fasses un peu de place ? Parce que c'est pas une bonne idée de l'avoir toujours plein, tu veux mettre à jour une appli, tu es obligé d'attendre le soir ou de le connecter à ton ordi !


La plupart des applis sont toutes petites, les 200 à 300 Mo dispos suffisent.
Pour les autres (peut-être 2 ou 3 en tout), c'est vrai que ça oblige à des manips, mais c'est finalement très rare.
Et je suis sûr que si je vire une liste de lecture, je n'aurais qu'une seule envie : écouter celle-là :hein:

Mais c'est vrai qu'on peut toujours virer plein de trucs, mais ils sont tous inutiles donc parfaitement indispensables 

Bon, d'un autre côté, si tu m'offres le 3GS 32Go, je ferai l'effort de pas le remplir à fond 

(Par contre, dans un an, ce sera la fin de ma période d'engagement, donc période de négo à venir...  pour un 4GS  ... et mon fils risque d'être ravi -premier portable à 14 ans, même le "vieil" iPhone 3G de son père ça peut le faire  )


----------

